# Celtic Migration



## WooHooMan (Jul 17, 2016)

Does anyone have a source of information on the migration of Celtic people through mainland Europe into the British Isles?  Perhaps, a map showing their migration route?

I'm doing a story where there is a chain of islands in the Bay of Biscay and I'm trying to determine who the first settles would be.


----------

